# Have Some spare SLS8"....wanna now built some towers need help



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

So as the title states i have a spare set of sls 8" midbass

now my problem is i wanna keep it two way to keep the tower smaller etc

but also need some tweeters that will go low to match the midbass

all suggestions welcome

thankyou
matt


----------



## digital (Sep 12, 2008)

1) If you check the data sheet:
This model is optimised for use in closed box systems in sizes 15-25 Ltr. Extended response can be achieved in vented box systems in sizes of 25-35 Ltr.

2) I don't think you can do 2 way with SLS 8" and a tweeter. It is useless above 500Hz. You could do 2 way with a full range, and use SLS from 20Hz - 300Hz or so, and the full range all the way up.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

mm so 3way it is then.....wish i never sold the 4" exclusives then from the car


----------

